

Lessons learned in iOS development - Allara
http://www.jeremyfuller.net/2011/05/lessons-learned-in-ios-development/

======
hrabago
I wasn't aware there was a consensus that prompting for reviews is a bad idea.
I would guess the devs thinking it's bad is doing it wrong. Yes, personally I
hate being prompted to rate an app right upon launching - I launched it to use
the app, not rate it. On my app, I prompt after the user saves - which marks
the end of the activity.

